# Logjam Of Building Permits Sparks Discussion



## mark handler (Oct 2, 2014)

Logjam Of Building Permits Sparks Discussion

by Breanna Fuss, Reporter

October 01, 2014 8:50 PM

http://www.kdlt.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38802&Itemid=57

It has never happened before, a logjam of building permits at city hall in Sioux Falls. It has nothing to do with last year’s record either.

Believe it or not, June’s hailstorm is to blame. It has created a back log of paperwork and home inspections for city employees in the building services department.

Since June, over 6,000 re-shingling permits have been issued in Sioux Falls. The influx of permits has one city council member asking, do we really need permits to re-shingle a house?

Since golf ball sized hail hit portions of Sioux Falls, life at the office has been pretty hectic for Chief Building Official Ron Bell.

“Last year we had a record number of building permits that we've ever had issued. I believe that number was just under 8,000,” said Bell.

More than 11,000 building permits have already been issued for this year. Over the last eight weeks, Bell said contractors have been coming in with 80 re-shingling permits at a time.

Bell said at this time last year they had only issued 1,500 re-shingling permits. This year, they are at 6,700.

It's taking its toll.

"The thing is, is that by the amount of permits that are happening at the counter, the staff doesn't have the time to devout to large commercial projects," Bell said.

"We are delaying large construction projects because we are processing re-shingling permits for homes," City Council Chair Dean Karsky said. "It makes no sense."

Karsky said that's why he wants to pull the city's requirements for re-shingling permits.

"Building permits should be unnecessary for simple maintenance and most communities regard it as maintenance and not as construction," Karsky said.

Contrary to Bell's belief that the re-shingling permit gives homeowners a 'safety net,' Karsky said not so much.

"Contractors have to be licensed within the city of Sioux Falls, and with their license, they have to post a $10,000 bond," Karsky said.

Karsky said that process won't change permit, or no permit.

Back at city hall, Bell is trying to figure out how to get more help. Besides paper work, his five inspectors have to go out and look at every single roof that's redone.

"I really don't see that our inspectors will be able to keep up with this until the snow flies," Bell said.

Karsky believes sending the inspectors out is a waste of resources. He said since they go out after the roof is complete they can't see what might be wrong. He will bring his thoughts on pulling the permit to the city council next Tuesday.


----------



## ICE (Oct 2, 2014)

> Over the last eight weeks, Bell said contractors have been coming in with 80 re-shingling permits at a time.


Is every third person in the city a roofer?

And some politician wants to turn them loose.


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2014)

Part timers or third party for awhile??


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2014)

Part timers or third party inspectors for awhile??


----------



## fatboy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thats what I had to do last year, got lucky and one of my former inspectors was available, and willing to work as a seasonal employee, He wqalked in the door, I tossed my truck keys to him, and he hit the ground running.

Turned out I was able to put him on permanent full time the first of the year, as our construction has pretty much fully rebounded.


----------



## steveray (Oct 2, 2014)

If you are not doing the inspections anyway....have the legislature exempt them from permit requirements for 6 months.....No inspections= no value to the permit IMHO


----------

